

Female Co-Founder position for a dating app - TheRealmccoy
http://realmccoy2k2.tumblr.com/post/81782700480/female-co-founder-position-for-a-dating-app

======
alialkhatib
I have some serious questions:

\- Did you have another person proofread this for you?

\- Why should _she_ relocate to Pune, India? Why shouldn't you relocate?

\- How did you come to the conclusion that the world lacks dating apps?

\- How are you flexible on the skill-set you need from a cofounder but not on
the name of the app?

You're trying to get someone with a Masters (or PhD) in Psychology. She's got
good prospects wherever she already lives. I don't see an appreciation for
that in this post calling for a woman cofounder, especially given the finder's
fee, which I would describe as "nominal".

I'm not saying all of this just to put you down; if you're going down the
entrepreneurial path, you're going to be seeking investment from VCs and
others who will judge you critically. This isn't a learning exercise for them
- it's their wealth, and they want to grow it. They're not inclined to cut you
slack and ignore your oversights (e.g. "nulcear"), no matter how trivial.
Certainly they'll expect compelling answers to the big questions (including
but not limited to the ones I asked at the outset).

~~~
TheRealmccoy
Hi !

1) Since the posting of this blog, I have edited the blog post and now it is a
bit sane. I admit it was extremely lousy earlier.

2) Please do not take this re-location post as a sexist comment, where I want
to get the other person re-locate and I do not want myself to do so.It is not
like that. This post is primarily meant for Indians living abroad and looking
for an opportunity to come back to India. Thats it. I apologise, if it meant
anything else to you. It was not supposed to be.

3) There is no dearth of dating apps, but trust me all of them are bitterly
broken, because I have used a lot of them.

4) Well, I removed the flexibility part of education, for my co-founder. I
believe I definitely need someone who is a Psychology major and is a woman. I
wrote name has been decided, but that does not mean, that I was not willing to
re-consider it, if something better comes.

Finder's fees is nominal because, that is what I can afford after failing for
3 years and 9 months as a founder.

Well, I am open to all questions, and if you have something specific to ask,
I'd be glad to answer them as well.

Thanks for writing in, it means a lot.

Cheers!

------
smoyer
Eventually relocate to Pune India ... I'm going to guess that the set of
female PhD Psychologists willing to move to Pune India is pretty small. And to
work on a dating site?

A couple comments about the job posting. It seems pretty informal considering
you're looking for a PhD co-founder. I like the idea that solving the
loneliness problem might have trickle-down effects on the condition of the
human race (who's going to argue against more happiness?) but I also think
you're going to need some specifics regarding why your dating service will
work.

Maybe this will get some nibbles and I hope you let us know if it worked!

Good luck

~~~
TheRealmccoy
Hi !

I have experienced the re-location just now. It would be extremely foolish of
me to expect someone well entrenched in her job to leave it and re-locate to
my country.

This was primarily meant for people of my country living abroad, who might be
looking forward to an opportunity to come back to their country.

If you have any specific questions regarding this do let me know, I'd answer
them.

Thanks !

------
billyjobob
Is is legal to specify gender in a job ad?

~~~
greenyoda
Depends on the laws of the specific country; this job seems to be located in
India.

It also depends on the requirements of the job. If the job was to model
women's clothing or to play a male role in a film, it would probably be legal
in the U.S. For the job being advertised, it would probably be illegal in the
U.S.

~~~
tzs
The argument for allowing it would be that for a dating app aimed at arranging
heterosexual dates to be successful, it has to attract both male and female
customers.

Attracting males to dating sites is generally not a problem, but attracting
females can be difficult. Having a female co-founder will make it easier to
convince women that the app was designed with the dating needs of women in
mind, and won't be just another place to get fixed up with creepy men.

It would still probably be a hard argument to make with the EEOC. I could see
it going either way.

I wonder if it makes a difference that this is for a co-founder position.
Doesn't that imply that the company has not yet formed? If so, do anti-
discrimination employment laws even apply?

~~~
greenyoda
_" I wonder if it makes a difference that this is for a co-founder position."_

The ad says "This is a full-time paid position", which makes it sound more
like an employee position than an actual co-founder.

~~~
TheRealmccoy
"Full-time paid position" was advertised as many times people say/advertise
that co-founder would receive substantial equity but would have to work
without any financial remuneration for some time.

It is not like this here. You might be a co-founer but equity in a startup
would not pay your bills, right?

~~~
tptacek
Can you fire the co-founder? Can the co-founder choose exactly what they're
working on, or do they take direction from someone else?

